# Batch - Pfade vergleichen



## freestyly (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Inhalt von 2 Pfaden miteinander zu vergleichen und ungleiche Dateien in einen dritten Pfad zu kopieren (mit allen Unterordnern) Ich möchte das Programm ungefähr so aufrufen können:

differences.bat c:\test c:\test1 c:\result

Hier der grobe Programmablauf

für jede Datei aus dem 1. Verzeichnis 
	suche im 2. Verzeichnis die Datei
		wenn vorhanden
			vergleiche die beiden Dateien
			wenn ungleich	
				kopiere Datei in Pfad 3. 
		sonst 
			kopiere Datei aus 1. Pfad in 3. Pfad


----------

